# VZW bootloader question



## Neverendingxsin (Jul 13, 2011)

Just a quick question I have my phone now and I'm debating on activating it but I'm curious the ONLY thing affected by the locked bootloader is the kernel correct? We can still flash radios correct? I'm coming from a thunderbolt and don't wanna end up in ril situation again.


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

What's an "RIL situation"?


----------



## Neverendingxsin (Jul 13, 2011)

tekhna said:


> What's an "RIL situation"?


Radio interface layer, its the reason the thunderbolt can't have FULLY working data on cm9 roms, because the ril is a POS and has extremely slowed down development.


----------



## BeansTown106 (Aug 20, 2011)

Neverendingxsin said:


> Radio interface layer, its the reason the thunderbolt can't have FULLY working data on cm9 roms, because the ril is a POS and has extremely slowed down development.


were arleady running cm9 with a working radio "ril" data cuts out here and there but we wont be stuck in the "RIL" situation


----------



## Neverendingxsin (Jul 13, 2011)

BeansTown106 said:


> were arleady running cm9 with a working radio "ril" data cuts out here and there but we wont be stuck in the "RIL" situation


I was thinking in terms of in the future with jelly bean and whatever is after that.


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

Neverendingxsin said:


> Radio interface layer, its the reason the thunderbolt can't have FULLY working data on cm9 roms, because the ril is a POS and has extremely slowed down development.


I know what an RIL is. I'm not sure how being able to flash radios has any bearing whatsoever on the situation.


----------



## Neverendingxsin (Jul 13, 2011)

tekhna said:


> I know what an RIL is. I'm not sure how being able to flash radios has any bearing whatsoever on the situation.


Now that i think about it, you could be right. I just wanna make sure we can flash radios.


----------

